# Super g plus help!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think i now see the long term effects of running my super g-plus cars on a large life-like track!8 out of my 10 cars(s-g-plus) have rear magnet damage!(the rear magnets holders break!)is this a common problem with these cars or might it be the high rails of "life like".First it was burn holes in the front shoe's now this.ANY HELP WELCOME!!! (2)DID anyone rate aw track sets their is a speed racer track set nearby i was thinking of buying it?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds like you need larger tires in the rear if you're cars are having magnet damage in the rear. Put some taller tires on there and see if that helps, the cars should never be dragging on the rails, whether it's Life-Like, Tomy, or whatever.....


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

It's always the left (drivers side) traction magnet correct ?
If so, that would be because the chassis are not true.

__________________


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Burn holes in shoes = heat, amp starvation, tight set up ----> 
Scale Auto admits that tomy SG+ had some crappy chassis. That would include the traction magnet clip...... 
Brittle regrind Chinese plastic/ rice burner... and they want $28.00 now
for their junk tomy cars with crappy traction magnets! 
Another $5.00 and you can race a USA made Wizzard Storm or P3X slot car. Easy to rebuild, available speed parts upgrades, durable and fast. 

Marty is correct about ride height. Set up is important.

I've noticed that broken slot cars are due to people who can't drive. 
http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well i can't drive! Thank's guy's for the advise! Yeah!(4yrs ago) Well, you know, when your new to slot's you might go to your corner store(hobbyshop)buy a disney test track play with it,want more track,run to tru, buy 2 more life like track's for more track.Then go back to the hobby shop and the only other car's he has are about 20 different tomy/afx-well ,you know,you buy them with the wording on the box and packages these car's work on all "h.o"track's!(well they do!) I must have missed the word's ......Ya know!But i thought it could be me? until i bought a loose al's steak house car and then the beachwater sports car(loose) from a thrift store they both already had rear magnet damage. I wish i was born with knowledge.BUT THAT'S WHY there is hobbytalk and i'm glad for it!Thank's!!!!LOVE TOMY AFX!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have run Super G+ for years with no issues. The only magnet holders that ever broke were the ones I flexed to far during the tear down. The older chassis does tend to be brittle and can break with hard contact.
I run .410 -.415 dual flange rear setups on Tomy track. I don't run Life-Like track so I can't comment regarding them.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*SuperGs*

Ok now... SuperGs are not "junk", they are just older technology. The SG+ is an excellent car for home track and still run very well against just about any make of HO car. Yeah- I have broken a few chassis's and ultimately changed over to the G3 chassis for it's durability, but let's not forget that the SG+ was the only polymer traction magnet chassis out of the box. I don't remember EVER having a Tyco run down my SGs out of the box. Even with upgrades to aftermarket rim/tire combos, the SGs still dominated the Tyco. LLs aren't bad (I really get a kick out of the M chassis), but the T-chassis, now that's junk. Broken off front rims, neo dot tractions, motor mags flake off the finish...

Anyway- remember that the tractions are not ceramic so they will wear, especially on uneven tracks with higher rails. Like the other post said, lift them some, don't drag them so much. The 2-dot grey mags will wear faster than the black polymers I've found. 

As for performance, plenty fast, handle good, and only break 'em when you slap 'em around. BTW- new chassis's are about $12 a piece nowadays... If anyone is paying $25 and it's not a brand new release or a low production run car, then I might have a few to sell you too... 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank's too all for the help!And yes indeed i'd like to see the sgplus you have from ,05,06,and 2007 mint in package for cheap.(not p.t cruiser)the police cars! 4yr's ago the car's where $25 and how much now..22..(the post above say's 4yr ago!)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

On LifeLike track, you may need to run this tire setup.









The rails are kinda high.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

lol. But how doe's A.W track rate?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't have any AW track, but I hear it's the same as Tomy.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank's,that's good enough,or may i'll wait to make sure they(a.w)will keep making the track! Thank's to all.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Save the negative campaigning for politics*



00'HO said:


> Burn holes in shoes = heat, amp starvation, tight set up ---->
> Scale Auto admits that tomy SG+ had some crappy chassis. That would include the traction magnet clip......
> Brittle regrind Chinese plastic/ rice burner... and they want $28.00 now
> for their junk tomy cars with crappy traction magnets!
> ...


Tearing down Tomy cars to promote Wizzard chassis is in very poor taste. 

A lot of us have Tomy SG+ and have few if any issues with them. And yes, I do have a few P3s. They are nice but a liitle too powerful for my home track. They make me wish I had room for a 4x16 or 4x20 table. They are more than good enough to sell on their own merit and don't require a negative comparison to another product.

Back to the poiint of the thread, tire diameter and spring shpe/brush tension aound like the issues.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Tearing down Tomy cars to promote Wizzard chassis is in very poor taste.
> 
> A lot of us have Tomy SG+ and have few if any issues with them. And yes, I do have a few P3s. They are nice but a liitle too powerful for my home track. They make me wish I had room for a 4x16 or 4x20 table. They are more than good enough to sell on their own merit and don't require a negative comparison to another product.
> 
> Back to the poiint of the thread, tire diameter and spring shpe/brush tension aound like the issues.


I'd have to agree, especially since Scale Auto never made the Super G+ in the first place.

Maybe let's leave the vendor knocking to the other sites, eh? 

I also have never had issues with the SG+, aside from a tweak here or there, needed by all manufactured cars. Like others have mentioned, if you get a really bad one, Scale Auto does sell a nice upgrade chassis for them.

I'm still sticking with my original post that the tire heights need to go up in the rear and then just make sure your shoes are flat on the rails and you'll be flying around again in no time.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Super G+ is a great chassis with a long history of success in basement and competitive racing at many levels. There were a batch of brittle black chassis in the early 2000s caused to excessive wear and duty cycle on the original chassis molds. This resulted in cracked chassis, delicate magnet clips, and delicate body clips. Tomy/RaceMasters AFX has since redone the SuperG+ molds and improved the flexibility of the plastic used in the chassis. The new Super G+ chassis is a thing of beauty, very crisp lines, flexible, and straight. You can buy a complete Super G+ roller with body clip for around $14.00 USD at any hobby shop that deals directly with RaceMasters or REH. Tomy will eventually replace the still somewhat brittle black magnet clips and body clips when the existing inventory is depleted.

Here's the zinger, Tomy/RaceMasters stands behind their products and values their customer relationship. If you have a problem with a newly purchased Tomy/RaceMasters product that you cannot resolve with your local dealer where you purchased the product, contact RaceMasters. If you start perusing this board you'll find that giving RaceMasters an opportunity to make things right is always the most fruitful and satisfactory course of action. 

If your pickups are burning through just at the toe then they are not adjusted correctly. This is a routine maintenance thing for any brand slot car right out of the box, making sure the shoes are running flat. If they are burning through in a flat line along the full length of the shoe, they are simply worn out.

This is not the place to pit manufacturers against each other for promoting personal agendas. These products are serving different needs and their price reflects the value that they bring to their respective markets. Both of them deliver in spades. I am as much a fan of WHP products as anyone on the planet (see my favorites list in the general topics forum), but it's totally inappropriate to use this Q&A forum as a pulpit for anything other than what it is intended for, which is to give technical advice and feedback on people's questions. Please try to stick to the topic and try to provide thoughtful advice based on your understanding of the problem. There's nothing to be gained by sending someone looking for helpful advice down a rat hole.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

NTX, we should have expected your response!  But, probably not that
loud!


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Politics..???*

Maybe I missed something.. and typically I bite my tongue and smile, but if the chassis's were brittle at some point during production then it's ok to say that some of the older SG+ chassis's were junk...

I am pretty sure that everyone is entitled to an opinion.

I love the SG+, always have, always will. I bleed Tyco 440-x2 yellow, but simply stating an opinion, then offering a reasonable suggestion to throw a 5 spot on top of the $25 to buy a Wizzard "anything" is ok. 

Like I said maybe I missed the Politics stuff...

Keep with the SG+, there is nothing like the high pitch wind on the straights!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think anyone was jabbing at you smokin', it was another post further up than your that went down the road less traveled bud. I thought your comments were accuracte my man.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> Maybe I missed something.. and typically I bite my tongue and smile, but if the chassis's were brittle at some point during production then it's ok to say that some of the older SG+ chassis's were junk...
> 
> I am pretty sure that everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> 
> ...


The section I took offense to is "and they want $28.00 now for their junk tomy cars with crappy traction magnets!". Having a quality isuue that has been resolved does not yield junk and I am not sure how the traction magnet reference came into play. If you follow the poster's link you will find that he sells Wizzard products and does not sell Tomy products. That must be a random coincidence. I felt this went beyond opinion and into the "my stuff is great and the other guy's is crap" realm. I have had my own business and did not subscribe to building up the products I sold by trashing the ones I didn't sell. Wizzard products are great and don't need to be built up by saying Tomy is "junk and crappy". IMHO, this site tries to avoid this type of behavior. 

One can easily find Tomy products around $20 so you really need to throw about $16 on top to get a Wizzard product. And that is as it should be. Why would anyone think the Wizzard is comparable to a SG+? Wizzard is in the nitch with the Slot Tech and BSRT chassis. These are for serious racers on large tracks and not too happy schlepping around on a home door or 4x8 track. I have a Nissan Altima. For some more money, I could have a 350Z. Does that mean the Altama is crap? That is the is a logical analogy to the arguement used about SG+ vs. Wizzard.

Go though a lot of posts and you'll find a great many of the members of this forum got back into the hobby with a Tomy Super International or 4-Way Split set. I went this route myself. Per OOHO's post, we all bought steaming piles. Is this really the case? No. The original post was asking for help with the Super G+. Does telling him he essentally wasted his money on "junk and crappy" product help him and make him want to stay in the hobby? Is the statement "I've noticed that broken slot cars are due to people who can't drive" likely to make a new or returning member of the hobby feel all warm and welcome? IMHO, the answer is no in both cases. So, why make such a negative post? This forum should be a place to welcome and help new slot heads which in most cases it is. So, yeah, I took exception to the "opinion".

Russ


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thank's!*

Thank's guy's! Tech help, support, comment's, maybe i just run the car's tooooooo often(every week).As AFXTOO stated -their was a bad batch of black chassis sg plus(I thought the body clip's/adapters that broke were my fault to so i didnt bother to mention those!)WOW!on site people even have knowledge of factory flaws! ASK AND THEY SHALL ANSWER -LOVE THIS SITE! MARCUS...You know i'm new!LOVE TOMY AFX...


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Facts, Hopefully . . .*

Over the past couple of years I've gotten into the habit of checking the General and Box Stock categories in this forum as most of the topics that involve AFX show up there. Clearly I am going to have to check the Tune Up category more often since I completely missed this topic.

Happily, it seems that many of you guys addressed the main issues as well (or better!) than I could. Still, in order to earn my keep I should chime in. So here goes . . .

First of all copperhead, could you please PM me. I would like to call you if that's OK to get to the bottom of the problem you are having. For instance, it is not clear to me if the magnet holders breaking is what you mean by "magnet damage" or if there is evidence of the magnets themselves being chipped or broken as well. Anyway, I think it would be easier and faster to talk about it over the phone.

Next, let me confirm a couple of things already addressed:

1) In the early 2000's we started to see some problems with the Super G+ Chassis. The details are well documented by me and others on this and other forums but the gist is that after millions upon millions of Super G+ chassis's produced, the tooling needed to be replaced which we did in 2005. With the new tooling we were able to use different material (Nylatron) which would not have been possible with the old tooling. The combination seems to have fixed the durability problems. How do I know? Because we have not yet had a single new chassis failure brought to our attention.

2) When we changed the chassis we did not change the traction magnet clip. This was the subject of some considerable debate but the principle reason for not changing was the the original material which is used is somewhat more rigid and thus better in this application. In any case they will break if overstretched which, unfortunately, is easy to do when removing and replacing the clip because of the design. In any case, broken magnet clips, represent a tiny fraction of the customer problems we deal with so it would appear that this situation is manageable at the moment though we are watching it.

Until I talk with copperhead I can't say just what problem is causing his troubles but it won't take long to figure it out and solve it.

By the way, it is true that the LL rail height is taller though I wouldn't have thought enough so to be a major problem with a stock car. And it is true that AW attempted to copy AFX track but like all "copies" it is different than the original. Turn it over and look closely and you can easily see some of the differences.

(Thanks for the head's up, Russ!)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::hat: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

very well put.copperhead,i run lifelike track and do tjets to srt's on it.the rails are high on LL track,but as already stated above,shoes wear out.i have never seen any evidence of magnet damage on my tyco,artin or tomy magnet cars.all i can suggest is the ride height being raised and your shoes put into proper adjustment.sg+cars are really good cars,just too fast for what we like to race up here.check all of your track joints,and make sure you don't have any that stick up too high,as LL track joints aren't always the tightest.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

No-not magnet damage,the the tiny pieces of plastic in the rear of the car's that hold the rear magnet's!The problem was as stated above that,once the factory problem arouse(as stated above)the cars rear magnet's were hitting the track joint's(joiner's)then knocking the magnet's out(over time).Now that i make sure the joints are 100% even,adjust the ride height(tire's) and repaired the magnet holder's,everything seem's to be just fine!THANK'S TO ALL THE ABOVE FOR THE HELP!MARCUS...and need i mention this was the reason for shoe damage too!AFX...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

glad to hear yer racing again!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thanks alot!*

Thank's alot WAHOO!:thumbsup::thumbsup:AFX....RACEMASTERS


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*SGs...*

Running them too much.. is that possible? LOL 

Thanks Marty for the post, I was a little lost there for a second. 

And NTX... Tyco vs Tomy... it's like the original battle AFX vs. TycoPro; just for the younger guys... 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thank's Wahoo!*

ALL i have to say is thank's,Good looking out,thats what's up!,you are the MAN, and thank's again...RACEMASTERS'S(MR "R"). from MARCUS..AFX for life!!!!


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Don't Know, Just What I Was Told . . .*



smokinHOs said:


> Running them too much.. is that possible? LOL


I have been told that some religions require regular running and racing of HO cars as a condition for entry into heaven . . .


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wahoo said:


> I have been told that some religions require regular running and racing of HO cars as a condition for entry into heaven . . .


That would be the Auroraites. Pastor Bob-zilla and Associate Pastor Bill Hall...watch out here comes the collection plate, cash,paint or goop....



Dave


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*It's a Faith Kinda Thing . . .*

Halleluiah!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Amen, brother!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Repent!*

Sing in Gregorian Chant:

Amrac, Atlas, Auroraaaaaaaaaa 

Bachmann, Faller, Tomyyyyyyyyy 

Rassant, Riggen, Tycooooooooo


Run what ya brung 'til the wheels fall off. Thou shalt be baptized in soothing red oil! All defilers of the faith will bask in the eternal hell fire of Testor's and hot mean greens. Please make all donations payable to HOHT. :tongue:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

hopefully heaven is big enough to include the magnatites, the AFXiens, Frayons, riggentineins, and the fallerites, lifelikens, and don't forget the TYCOons.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Have pity on the Cobramites...


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

edited didnt know i had to ask martys permission to bump post !both post need more info than just his info...looks like it i got it.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yikes, good call resurrecting a year old thread with a rant.... You could have whined about it in the new thread dude.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

yikes two people just asked,yikes your right it is 375 days old,yikes i apologise to every body in this thread! ( i didnt mean to offend )whing about what? oh see your post at top sorry your mad!:tongue:RACEMASTERS


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

.....


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

never mind my q's


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

.....


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

nothing important


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I WONT ASK ANY MORE Q"S DONT WANT TO BE CALLED THAT AGAIN!:dude:THANK"S AGAIN FOR ALL THE GOOD INFO GUYS:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

My ignore button doesn't work, my bad. But if you are inferring that I called you the "n word" then you are being libelous at this point.

I erased my comments as it wasn't worth it, but now that you are calling me out as a racist when it isn't true, then I will defend myself and you should know that just because you are on the internet, it doesn't mean you can lie and nothing will happen.

I inferred in my earlier posts that you had opened a year old thread for no reason, had no point to your, and couldn't spell or punctuate and were making no sense.

I then stated that you were indeed being a bit brave being on the internet and saying the things you are saying wouldn't be there if we happened to be standing next to each other.

I have zero idea what your heritage is, and don't really care at this point to be honest. Essentially, you're a liar and extremely immature.

Super sorry I offended you by calling you out in your original post, and sorry that you clearly can't take a jab... grow up and quit spewing things that are not true. The people out here that know me will deflect any lies you may try to spread.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

No your wrong, I would say FY to you to if i see you !You gleefully say you took a jab at me,i'm not your girl. I BUMPed MY thread .FY(For your information )FY.SORRY about illegal bumping guys. FH


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

resinmonger said:


> The section I took offense to is "and they want $28.00 now for their junk tomy cars with crappy traction magnets!". Having a quality isuue that has been resolved does not yield junk and I am not sure how the traction magnet reference came into play. If you follow the poster's link you will find that he sells Wizzard products and does not sell Tomy products. That must be a random coincidence. I felt this went beyond opinion and into the "my stuff is great and the other guy's is crap" realm. I have had my own business and did not subscribe to building up the products I sold by trashing the ones I didn't sell. Wizzard products are great and don't need to be built up by saying Tomy is "junk and crappy". IMHO, this site tries to avoid this type of behavior.
> 
> One can easily find Tomy products around $20 so you really need to throw about $16 on top to get a Wizzard product. And that is as it should be. Why would anyone think the Wizzard is comparable to a SG+? Wizzard is in the nitch with the Slot Tech and BSRT chassis. These are for serious racers on large tracks and not too happy schlepping around on a home door or 4x8 track. I have a Nissan Altima. For some more money, I could have a 350Z. Does that mean the Altama is crap? That is the is a logical analogy to the arguement used about SG+ vs. Wizzard.
> 
> ...


I second the comment that we should not insult new members looking for help, just answer the question asked.

By the way, I have over 100 Tomy Turbo, SRT, and SG+ cars. Probably about half of them are SG+, and I have never broke any of the chassis. Most of my SG+ are probably from the late 80s to mid 90s, but some may be newer. 

I have one Turbo/SRT with a broken guide pin mount, and another like that on the way, but they were that way when I bought them off EBAY. I would bet both of those broke when someone tried to man handle a guide pin replacement instead of carefully removing/reinstalling it. I have installed a few guide pins in bare chassis I purchased, and it took caution to get one in properly without breaking the chassis.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

copperhead71 said:


> Thank's guy's! Tech help, support, comment's, maybe i just run the car's tooooooo often(every week).As AFXTOO stated -their was a bad batch of black chassis sg plus(I thought the body clip's/adapters that broke were my fault to so i didnt bother to mention those!)WOW!on site people even have knowledge of factory flaws! ASK AND THEY SHALL ANSWER -LOVE THIS SITE! MARCUS...You know i'm new!LOVE TOMY AFX...


I have had several bad magnet clips I bought. They were brittle and broke while trying to install them. A waste of money, and a piss off when trying to build a chassis. I have only had a few bad body clips. I had one batch of body clips that did not fit my SG+ cars. I think they were supposed to be for the AW Super II instead. I was about to throw those out, but decide I could use them as guides for some body mods when making old bodies fit the TOMY chassis. Yes some old bodies need mods to get the TOMY chassis to fit in correctly. Just try to put an SG+ into a 510K body without a mount mod!


----------

